# which bulb is the low beam?



## huskyfan68 (Mar 19, 2015)

i have an 02 Altima- the passenger headlight is out (Low)- I thought I reaplaced it by removing the coolant overflow- then i replaced the H1 bulb closest to the outside of the car (I just got the car)- Is the low beam a different type bulb? can I replace it without removing the whole assembly?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the h/lmp bulb should be the inside one with the plug in at a 90


----------



## huskyfan68 (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks I am so confused.... when i turn on the lights the one that is working on the drivers side looks to be the outside one- so the low beam is the thicker bulb closer to the center of the car?


----------



## mmb2391 (Apr 15, 2015)

the low beam on my 2005 altima SE and every car ive ever owned is the oustide light. the lights closer to center are the high beams. in my car the low beams are HID and the high beams are Halogen


----------

